# Troubleshooting a Bolens garden tractor



## sweetheart_1_us (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi, I have a Bolens garden tractor, model 760 (I think, the book says 760-799.) I have replaced the deck belt, drive belt, and the tranny belt. The problem is, it feels like the tranny is slipping, but this only happens when the mower deck is engaged. When the deck is not engaged, it drives fine. 
What it does when the deck is engaged is it lunges forward, and there is a clicking in the rear end. It does not do this all the time though. I managed to cut about an acre before it started lunging forward. It does not matter if it is on a hill or flat ground. 
Any ideas? I am out of guesses.
Thank you for any and all suggestions in advance! 
Lisa


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
Under the seat there should be a number(ie 13ahxxxxxx). This is the actual model #,and will help greatly in defining exactly what drive type it is.
Failing that,since you just changed the belts,there are a couple of things that can cause this.
First,did you use MTD/Bolens belts,or aftemarket? Aftermarket belts sometimes don't quite fit properly.
Second,did you check any tension springs,to see if they are connected/working properly ?
Third,check the pulley on the transmission to see if it is slipping,loose,etc.
Also,check the sliding double pulley,to see if it is sticking.


----------



## Robiha5155 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm a brand new subscriber. May I post questions here as a Free Subscriber.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
Yes,if it's in the proper forum(i.e. Craftsman in craftsman forum,etc.)


----------

